# Cleaning 5-gallon water jugs?



## Deb862

We use those blue 5-gallon "Culligan" water cooler jugs that we refill ourselves at Wal-Mart and have been using ours for quite some time now. Got to thinking that we should perhaps clean them out in some way but not sure exactly how to do that? I usually just rinse them out before refilling them but I know that sometimes in plastic water containers a slippery/slimy clear film can form on the inside over time and definitely want to make sure there's none of that in there LOL. Any ideas on how to clean these types of containers?


----------



## KnowOneSpecial

I'd put some rice in there with some dish soap and shake it all about. The rice will take off any crud you have and the dish soap will clean it out good.


----------



## Marcia in MT

A little bleach will kill anything growing in there -- and slime is generally something alive, unfortunately. Doesn't take much bleach, about a 9:1 ratio of water to bleach. I get algae growing in my water bottle (really shouldn't leave it out on a bench in the greenhouse . . .), and this takes care of it. I generally scrub it, too.


----------

